# GSD 2 Months old



## fundj112 (Jan 10, 2013)

My first puppy.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

He or she? Gorgeous set of ears, beautiful pup!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Adorable, and look at those huge ears! lol what a cutie!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

What a cute puppy!! And love the ears


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## fundj112 (Jan 10, 2013)

It's "he" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Does he have a name?


----------



## fundj112 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ya,Rana it's an Indian name and I like this name coz when Iam 10 my uncle had dachshund and his name is Rana.I love him a lot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

